# Vintage Sears Snowblower



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

Saw this and had to post a picture. Interesting contraption with the sulky.

David-Bradley Snow Blower With Sulky Seat


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Never seen one of those before !!!

I wonder what the turning radius is on that thing ?


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

sj701 said:


> Saw this and had to post a picture. Interesting contraption with the sulky.
> ==================================
> 
> That is a DB Hand-I-Man power unit. It had a slew of attachments. I don`t think the sulky was meant to be used at the same time as the snow blower. I saw the 17th addition of a service manual for it and it was dated April of 1956. ---- John


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Very cool! Never seen one either...... not very practical in that configuration but interesting.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It sure wouldn't have enough traction to pull me thru the snow :facepalm_zpsdj194qh

It's a great DB walk behind, I'd just use the sulky for something bigger with some wheels capable of pulling it.


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thought it was cool. Too expensive for a non runner in my opinion.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

It's cute. Don't know if it's practical or not but cute none the less.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I like the color .


----------

